# I need your hamster advice!x



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I am just wanting some advice on my hammy, who is a Syrian. I have had him around a month, he was around 12-14 weeks when I bought him. I just get worried that he is stressed. He is nervous, and sometimes jumps in his cage when scared. He is always listening on his hind legs, and sometimes even curls up into a ball, even though he has been asleep all night, so he can’t be tired. He sometimes does his in his ball. When I handle him, he runs constantly and tries to escape, he never sits calmly. Is this due to him being young and still getting used to me? His coat is fine, however there is a small part which looks to have been wet, which could be caused by him licking. He also grooms himself a lot, mostly grooming his face and body, which I have heard could be due to stress. I handle him every day if I can, to try and get him used to me and being handled. Please help, I am new to this so learning! Thankyou !x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SummerRose17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am just wanting some advice on my hammy, who is a Syrian. I have had him around a month, he was around 12-14 weeks when I bought him. I just get worried that he is stressed. He is nervous, and sometimes jumps in his cage when scared. He is always listening on his hind legs, and sometimes even curls up into a ball, even though he has been asleep all night, so he can't be tired. He sometimes does his in his ball. When I handle him, he runs constantly and tries to escape, he never sits calmly. Is this due to him being young and still getting used to me? His coat is fine, however there is a small part which looks to have been wet, which could be caused by him licking. He also grooms himself a lot, mostly grooming his face and body, which I have heard could be due to stress. I handle him every day if I can, to try and get him used to me and being handled. Please help, I am new to this so learning! Thankyou !x


I would suggest leaving him be, only do essentials and just leave him to get used to the cage, once he is more settled, talk to him, let him get used to your voice, then you can start putting your hand in the cage and let him get used to your hand.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> I would suggest leaving him be, only do essentials and just leave him to get used to the cage, once he is more settled, talk to him, let him get used to your voice, then you can start putting your hand in the cage and let him get used to your hand.


Okay Thankyou so much for your advice! I am just really worried that he will always be this nervous or that I am handling him too much/ little. I've just got home from work about 10 mins ago, and he was eating. He obviously heard me and now is just sitting and not moving at all, just scared still!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SummerRose17 said:


> Okay Thankyou so much for your advice! I am just really worried that he will always be this nervous or that I am handling him too much/ little. I've just got home from work about 10 mins ago, and he was eating. He obviously heard me and now is just sitting and not moving at all, just scared still!


Your welcome 

When did you start to hold him?

I would suggest reading this link: http://www.yourpethamster.com/buying/bringing-home and hopefully giving him time everything will be fine


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

I left him 24 hours to settle into his cage, and I started holding him like a day after I got him which may not have been a wise move as he didn’t have time to get to know me! I’ve had to move his cage several times also because of the heat wave so this probably didn’t help. It’s all a learning curve I suppose! The pet shop didn’t give me any advice on letting him settle in or when to start holding him etc etc. Thankyou so much for taking the time to reply, I will definitely read the link☺ If you have anymore advice on anything, please let me know☺


----------

